# Sacramento/ Bay Area



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Hey everyone in Sac and those from the bay who would like to come up. Friday and Saturday nights my car club gets together and cruises. We have everything from mini trucks, to mustangs and cameros to my nissan (one of the minis is a tricked out bagged nissan hard body). If anyone would like to cruise with us you're more than welcome to join. We hang out and talk and just have fun. Check out our website. The link is in my sig. "Barely Legal"


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

*hanging out.....*

Where will ya'll be hanging out tonight? Let me know.


Q in Sac


----------



## trace (Sep 5, 2002)

Damn I wish I could go, but I gotta work 6 to 6 tonight, maybe next weekend.


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

hmm, seems i have fallen upon this thread a bit too late. i would go to the next meet you have, and maybe this time i can actually see who this WildGirl is. Well, just to let u know i will not be going to Seattle next weekend and saturday during theday i sthe only time i will be busy so i will be working on cars of you still need that alarm thing. hopefully i will have my car back by saturday. hey Q, did u ever get the parts to make the cold air? 

jr


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

*Cold Air.....*



SuperblkStalion said:


> *hmm, seems i have fallen upon this thread a bit too late. i would go to the next meet you have, and maybe this time i can actually see who this WildGirl is. Well, just to let u know i will not be going to Seattle next weekend and saturday during theday i sthe only time i will be busy so i will be working on cars of you still need that alarm thing. hopefully i will have my car back by saturday. hey Q, did u ever get the parts to make the cold air?
> 
> jr *


I will be going to Tognotti's later today to do some research on piping. Can I borrow that socket to remove oil pressure sending unit? Let me know.


Q in Sac


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

*Cold Air.....*



SuperblkStalion said:


> *hmm, seems i have fallen upon this thread a bit too late. i would go to the next meet you have, and maybe this time i can actually see who this WildGirl is. Well, just to let u know i will not be going to Seattle next weekend and saturday during theday i sthe only time i will be busy so i will be working on cars of you still need that alarm thing. hopefully i will have my car back by saturday. hey Q, did u ever get the parts to make the cold air?
> 
> jr *


I will be going to Tognotti's later today to do some research on piping. Can I borrow that socket to remove oil pressure sending unit? Let me know.


Q in Sac


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

*Cold Air.....*



SuperblkStalion said:


> *hmm, seems i have fallen upon this thread a bit too late. i would go to the next meet you have, and maybe this time i can actually see who this WildGirl is. Well, just to let u know i will not be going to Seattle next weekend and saturday during theday i sthe only time i will be busy so i will be working on cars of you still need that alarm thing. hopefully i will have my car back by saturday. hey Q, did u ever get the parts to make the cold air?
> 
> jr *


I will be going to Tognotti's later today to do some research on piping. Can I borrow that socket to remove oil pressure sending unit? Let me know.


Q in Sac


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Sorry I didn't tell you guys sooner.. been a bit busy. We usually meet at K mart on Sunrise across from in and out at sunrise and hwy 50. feel free to check out our site and join the message board. all are welcome.


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Cold Air.....*



qinsac said:


> *
> 
> I will be going to Tognotti's later today to do some research on piping. Can I borrow that socket to remove oil pressure sending unit? Let me know.
> 
> ...


should i post 3 times aswell? if i still have posession of the tool thius weekend you are more than welcome to use it. but i will of course have to be there. 

jr
p.s. get yourself a cold air brotha!!! i just put in the test pipe, more POWAH but more noise


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey wildgirl...i'll try and make it up there with my ugly primered altima... Just don't know when because this saturday i'll be down in San Diego. But i'll be sure to check you guys out. I might bring my cousin and his Lexus out there if that's ok.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

as long as you are cool people then that's awsome. just so you know all the people are diff.. we has stangs, minis, some rice..well mine.... and a paseo but that's outa comision right now. eveyrone is welcome. I'll post info about when and where as we get closer to Friday. 
Check out the site.


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

WildGirl said:


> *as long as you are cool people then that's awsome. just so you know all the people are diff.. we has stangs, minis, some rice..well mine.... and a paseo but that's outa comision right now. eveyrone is welcome. I'll post info about when and where as we get closer to Friday.
> Check out the site. *



site has been checked, opinion: That 87 Nissan mini is tizzite. end of communication.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

yup. he does all the work himself. bagged, shaved, all that stuff.... very nice


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey Wildgirl...you goin to the Mossy meet? You can roll out with me and Q if he tags along with us. Me and 4 other Altimas are gonna drive down the night before. Just e-mail me at [email protected] if you have any questions about it.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

I still don't know if I'm going. I'll let you know!


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

hey wildgirl, what days do you guys meet at k-mart? i'm up in placerville so if i come down i dont want no one to be there. i roll a 98 sentra with the gay stocker wheels that looks pretty stockbut its got guts where it counts! i'm all about making my car fast before i make it look fast, i'm a poor ass college student that just does the best that he can. oh well, my car hauls ass thats whats important. aight, stay real, i'm out.


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

*HondaEater0007*

how many hondas have you eaten today?

jr


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

2 actually, how bout you?


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

HondaEater0007 said:


> *2 actually, how bout you? *


none lately, no one wants to race me. maybe i am losing my sex appeal.

jr


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

*honda eaters.....*



SuperblkStalion said:


> *none lately, no one wants to race me. maybe i am losing my sex appeal.
> 
> jr *


ditto. Hey jr, I will call you Tuesday to pick up my tire iron and give your memory upgrade. Also, did you get you some in LA? 

Q in Sac


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: honda eaters.....*



qinsac said:


> *ditto. Hey jr, I will call you Tuesday to pick up my tire iron and give your memory upgrade. Also, did you get you some in LA?
> 
> Q in Sac *



honestly....yes i did. saturday night and sunday morning. ne thing led to another and....


jorge


----------

